# Inquisitor tactics



## Silverclaw (Mar 11, 2010)

They are not as shiny or mighty as the grey knight heroes most people seem to prefer, but they are cheap and have a lot of flashy (and potentially useful) gadgets and gizmos...

Therefore I ask you, my fellow heretics: how do we best use this HQ option?


To get it started i will share my experiences so far.

Ordo malleus: 
Terminator armor and psycannon is pretty cool, but relatively expensive.
The hellrifle look interesting but a single MEQ killer shot at BS 4 is hardly worth a HQ.
Deamonblade is potentially awesome but also very random so if that’s your style it is pretty cool.

Ordo hereticus:
probably has the least flashy loot of the inquisitors but they do have a unique option (atleast for a IC) in the psyocculum, so if you take that an put him in a shooty unit you have a pretty decent psyker hunter, not useful against all enemies but effective agains some.

Ordo xenos:
An ordo xenos inquisitor with both types of grenades and the psyker upgrade (hammerhand) makes a very effective addition to an assault unit, imagine one of these with a squad of assasins there is not much they wont obliterate if they make it to CC.
there is also the option of making a shooty HQ here as we can buy the awesome conversion beamer.


So what are you'r thoughts?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that the Str/T3 (IIRC) kills attempts to make them CC dudes. They're better off as shooters, with the exception of the Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, as the Daemonblade can partially make up for the crappy stats. Although I don't know exactly what options he can have, I'd give him Rads, Psychotrokes, Power Armour and a Daemonblade (I think he can have Grenades, right?). I don't know a suitable retinue, but it would definitely be a close combat one. Death-Cult Assassins, that kind of thing. I like the Daemonblade but you have to have several different plans for what you want him to do depending on what effects you get. If you get a 2+ Poisoned Power Weapon, go Monstrous Creature hunting. Get 'Familiar', use Hammerhand to kill Plague Marines, Bikers and other T5 dudes.

Midnight


----------



## Silverclaw (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunatly the grenades are only an option for the ordo xenos inquisitor and the daemonblade i only for ordo malleus...

I agree that they are far more squishy and weak than most other units, therefore it is importaint that a CC focused inquisitor is acompanyed by something hat can kill most enemies before they make the inquisitor "go splat"...

This can be done (IMO) with the ordo xenos inquisitor with grenades and hammerhand. while the inquisitor is not killy on its own you can stick it into a unit of death cult assasins and suddenly you have a rather large amount of powerweapon attack at I6 and S5 striking against a reduced toughness value (due to rads) this should be enough to kill most things before they get to strike...
And if that wasent enough you also have a couple of psychotroke genades to further handicap the enemy (hopefully).
and the unit is not even that expensive.
but it is vulnerable to being shot to pieses before they make CC so they will need a transport.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm using a malleus inquisitor in TDA with psycannon, psyker mastery 1, psychic communion and three skulls. He's then attached to Mordrak and four ghost knights, as part of my shunt list. The unit comes down 1st turn, is supported by my interceptors and dreadknights. He allows me to double up on psychic communion with mordrak, meaning my deepstriking terminators come down pretty much guaranteed 2nd turn, gives my ghost knights a psycannon, and brings skulls so that my terminators can deepstrike safely. And all for 119pts.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

All I know is that rads and hammerhand mean that GK can wound my 'zerkers on 2s. This should not happen...


----------



## Silverclaw (Mar 11, 2010)

The wounding on 2+ is would not be so bad were it not for the higher I and the powerweapons...

At least the DCA are squishy and the GK units can be outnumbered...


----------

